# Evolution of the petco 30gal cube...



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Made a few addtions today u can see in the last few pics. A couple of jewel orchids (indras net left...charlottes web on right), also added a restrpia to the long vertical piece of wood on the right above pond, and a sundew near the pond down the moss slope. And a new aquatic to the front corner on right side...not sure what it is, small with tons of little oval leave though. I forget the name, found it at local pet store. There is also ricca, java moss, and some kind of micro sword or similar grass which is also growing in the front of the tank. Added a few random stones too around the orchids, in the pond and other places. Enjoy...

1.









2.









3.









Now for the current pics....
1.









2.









Restrepia









Jewel orchids (indras net left...charlottes web on right) and sun dew.









Well thats it so far...im sure there will be more tweaking  See http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...nally-used-bought-over-year-ago-update-3.html for more pics.

Thx, 
Dave


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

looks really good!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks really good, but i prefer the first 1


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Love the grown in look. Looks very 'natural'.


----------



## alexander (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks great but....i have to say i like how it was in pic 1....maybe pic 2 also. well planted but not to over planted.....i personal try to make my vivs like yours in pic 1 as i like evryone to come in my room and see these bright beautiful frogs instead of it just being all plants. Obviously they still have places to hide and stuff but thats just in my opinion. 
Looks great though.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah...I really like the first one as well.

I'm thinking of background corking a lot of my tanks.

That first tank looked clean and minimal...nice.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Thx guys, and i see what your sayin...honestly im a lil torn too...but i think over all i like the more recent looks...but i kinda like the second pic look also. A compromise between #1 and the rest. 

I actually think im gonna pull alot of that crap behind the stump and put in a large creeping oak, or some kind of plant to basically cover the background, so it wont look so "busy" back there. I'd really like to add a drip line, but i havent figured out how to do it without destroying the viv. If i had a small pump that would pump water up to 2+ feet i think i could hide it in the pond...so if anyone knows of really powerful but really small pump let me know  I wanna avoid an outside system that i have to keep refilling.

Also the 2 broms on the logs in the foreground will probably be pulled eventually also and replaced with small mounted air plants...maybe ionantha, or something small like that. I'll probably suspend some more (longer lasting) vines from the cieling also, i like that look. maybe mount some air plants to them.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Along the lines of vines. What is a good source for neat looking vines that will hold up? I want to use them in the project I'm working on.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done. I must say I like #1 the best. I think the tillandsia are a bit "busy". Nice viv though. Is that riccia on the floor?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

harrywitmore said:


> Along the lines of vines. What is a good source for neat looking vines that will hold up? I want to use them in the project I'm working on.


Black jungle has some in the decor and wood sections listed. I think several other board sponsers sell liana vines and similar such things. Sometimes you'll find these at local pet stores, i've noticed they are starting to show up more here. Plus there are several artificial vines being manufactured by some of the pet companies now like exoterra, zoomed, etc... some are better looking then others


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I'm going to go against most of you on this one, I like the more recent one a lot better. 
Looks great!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Not all, I like it best also.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

cliner said:


> Well done. I must say I like #1 the best. I think the tillandsia are a bit "busy". Nice viv though. Is that riccia on the floor?


There is some ricca at the pond edge and in the water...there used to be more but i pulled it out and put it some other places in there just to see if it would survive but in most of the places they didnt cuz they dried out to often. 

There is a little here and there....the moss in the first 2 pics is mostly t&c tropical moss(bits of several other moss also), but in the 3rd and so on it is almost all a completely new moss. Im pretty sure its kyoto, as i initially got it from a tank seeded with kyoto. But that stuff is crazy, it just completely over grows everything. its growing right on the t&c moss and has covered about 85-90% of it. Its super low growing also and i've seen none of the lil spore thingies sticking up like in the first pic with this moss....franky im starting to wonder if its actually a moss, maybe a super super small blatterwort or something like ricca.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the first two _photos_ are the best, hands down. Well lit and the wood shows up beautifully. 
I think the stones around the jewel orchids are nice.
The moss is now a little overgrown for such nice wood.
I like the 2nd on.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh i forgot to mention in the last pic, the front shot of the most recent additions, that pic does kinda suck...its a lil tilted, and the color went yellowish for some reason.


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Love it! Watching the tank grow in is so cool!


----------

